# Roubaix Vs. Help??



## fufanu (Mar 26, 2005)

I recently bought a Roubaix Comp 05. the first ride I took was not very good. It was mainly because I Didn't have the bike adjusted right. Anyway I got all freaked out because I thought I wasn't happy with a 3k bike. 
Just a little history this is my second road bike. I'm coming off of a base model Allez. I just felt that the Allez was more responsive. I've since taken another ride with the bike set up correct and really enjoyed it and felt fast. the bike shop wanted me to try a Tarmac Pro to see if that would help with the responsivness. I took it home today for a short ride, it definetly lacked the comfort of the Roubaix and didn't quite impress me as much as the Roubaix. AS soon as I got done riding the Tarmac I jumped back on the Allez, and other than the componentry of the bike, it felt fine. 
I guess finally my question is which way should I go. Allez Comp or Roubaix Comp. wIll I get used to the Carbon feel?? I do seem to be faster on the Roubaix.. I weigh about 190 and I'm 6'-2". Most of my rides are between 30 and 60 miles. 
This LBS is really cool to let me try all of these great bikes.. I just want to make the right choice.. One other thing to mention, I have had a back surgery and get some lower back pain when in the saddle for 1 1/2 plus hours.. sorry for the long post just want to get everthing out.. I'm also going from a triple to a double chainring..

thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## lazyrack (Apr 19, 2004)

fufanu said:


> One other thing to mention, I have had a back surgery and get some lower back pain when in the saddle for 1 1/2 plus hours.. sorry for the long post just want to get everthing out.. I'm also going from a triple to a double chainring..
> 
> thanks for any thoughts.


Your health, and especially your back is probably the most important thing in the whole equation. A properly setup Roubaix definitely sounds like the way to go, less vibration, more comfort and it's still fast as hell.

Disclaimer> I have a base model '05 Roubaix. I switched from an aluminum Fuji which had a more 'race-specific' looking geometry. The Roubaix is much much more comfortable. It could have been a fitting issue also, but the same roads feel nowhere near as rough anymore.

-L


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

I went from an Allez Pro to a Roubaix comp, what a difference, the Roubaix is truely an all day race bike. The Allez was a great Al bike but to me it was a buzz machine. Had a 2hr fit session to make sure it was fit propely from the start. The only feed back on this bike is from the handle bars, the saddle and pedals seem to float. If you can get comfortable on an Allez you should be able to get comfortable on a Roubaix. Also I ride with bars level with seat.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*agreed*



bjankers said:


> I went from an Allez Pro to a Roubaix comp, what a difference, the Roubaix is truely an all day race bike. The Allez was a great Al bike but to me it was a buzz machine. Had a 2hr fit session to make sure it was fit propely from the start. The only feed back on this bike is from the handle bars, the saddle and pedals seem to float. If you can get comfortable on an Allez you should be able to get comfortable on a Roubaix. Also I ride with bars level with seat.


me too.... I went from all-alloy Trek 1000 to 2005 Roubaix Comp carbon. Huge difference in comfort (but at a price too). 

The main thing is your fit and frame size for new bike. Get those two right on 2005 Roubaix Comp/Pro/Elite and you should be all set.

IMHO.


----------



## fufanu (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks for all of the opinions.. I think you all are right.. Does the 58" sound right for me at 6'-2"..?? I think the Roubaix is the right choice. I think with some further fine tuning I should be fine.. I may even upgrade the wheels, the Mavics on the Tarmac are really nice..


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*rule of thumb*



fufanu said:


> thanks for all of the opinions.. I think you all are right.. Does the 58" sound right for me at 6'-2"..?? I think the Roubaix is the right choice. I think with some further fine tuning I should be fine.. I may even upgrade the wheels, the Mavics on the Tarmac are really nice..


measure your rider inseam in metric cm (see other posts) and multiply it by 0.65 (or 0.67 if you like) and see about frame size. I think you may need next size up i.e. 60-61cm instead of 58cm but best to get measured and test ride.

Given your weight you might wish to stay with very strong reliable wheels. I like the 20/24 spoke combo of standard Mavic Equipe for reliability. Your call, of course.


----------



## Gvl_M3 (Feb 22, 2005)

fufanu said:


> thanks for all of the opinions.. I think you all are right.. Does the 58" sound right for me at 6'-2"..?? I think the Roubaix is the right choice. I think with some further fine tuning I should be fine.. I may even upgrade the wheels, the Mavics on the Tarmac are really nice..


I'm 5'-10" and just bought a 54cm. I rode the 54 & 56 and the 54 just felt right.

If they have multiple sizes in stock, ride a few and find the right one. I had one shop that only had the 56 try to tell me it was right, even though I felt stretched a little too much.

I love the Roubaix. Here in Greenville, they use a lot of Tar & Chip and I hardly feel it on my new bike. My old Allez uesd to beat the crap out me. (both running Michelin Pro Race tires) Now, only my legs are tired after a ride. Used to be my entire body was exhausted.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

I am 5'10" and ride a 58cm Roubaix Comp '04. 

It all depends on they way you it feels to you. I prefer less seat post and a shorter stem. Have you used a fit calculator it will get you in the ball park. 

I like this one:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


Good Luck, 

p


----------



## fufanu (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for all of the posts.. I feel alot more comfortable with the purchase.. I did'nt get your post (acid Rider) before I upgraded the Wheels. I hope I end up OK on the Elites..  Thanks again Everyone

Pat


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

I have Velomax Orion's on my Comp, they are very smooth and good spoke count. I beleive the fewer spokes at high tension gives a harsher ride. Velomax Orion's are 1470g.


----------



## fufanu (Mar 26, 2005)

bjankers said:


> I have Velomax Orion's on my Comp, they are very smooth and good spoke count. I beleive the fewer spokes at high tension gives a harsher ride. Velomax Orion's are 1470g.


but on the upside do you get slightly more punch when you accelerate??


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

fufanu said:


> but on the upside do you get slightly more punch when you accelerate??


They spin up much faster than than most wheels, lighter and smoother than Mavic K SSL's. You may also want to look at Topolino's as well.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

fufanu said:


> I recently bought a Roubaix Comp 05. ... sorry for the long post just want to get everthing out.. I'm also going from a triple to a double chainring..
> 
> thanks for any thoughts.


I recently switched from a Allez Elite Cro-Mo to a Tarmac Comp, and in the process also went from a triple chainring to a compact double. Neat thing about my comparison is that the wheels were the same (Alex-330's) and the geometry of the Allez Elite and the Tarmac Comp are virtually exactly the same. 

Obviously the Tarmac responds much faster, and climbs hills quicker than the Cro-Mo ever did. But I must say that on my first or second ride, I spent a lot of time fiddling with the gears as the ratios were all different. So even though I could tell the bike was faster, I was a bit frustrated at familiarizing myself with the new ratios, and that made me feel slower. 

Not sure if that makes much sense, but its a thought. 

On a side note, I recently switched the Alex-330 rims out for a set of custom 28 hole rims that weigh 1460 grams. Acceleration is faster, climbing is easier, and ride quality is improved. If your back gives you problems, a more traditional wheelset may help you out. 

Also, to Gvl_M3, did you try a 56 with a 110 stem? I am 5'10" and I had the "54 vs. 56" debate going on for awhile before I finally decided on a 56. I always thought my Cro-Mo (56) was always too stretched out - but I was convinced to go with a 56 after talking with a Specialized inside sales rep who admitted that their bikes came with stems which were way too long as delivered. He recommended that I change the 120 stem to a 110, which made all the difference on the Tarmac (I had the LBS fit the bike to me for a test ride before I purchased it). 

If I end up keeping the Cro-Mo it's definitely getting a new stem too. Of course, each person has different preferences...I just found the 54 to be very constricting when sprinting (cockpit felt too tight).


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*yes, been there*

been thru the 54 or 56 debate..... I am 5 foot 8 and a half inches (173cm) with 83 cm inseam so 54cm (54.8 t/t) seems to fit me with a 100 mm stem.


----------



## fufanu (Mar 26, 2005)

edlouie said:


> I recently switched from a Allez Elite Cro-Mo to a Tarmac Comp, and in the process also went from a triple chainring to a compact double. Neat thing about my comparison is that the wheels were the same (Alex-330's) and the geometry of the Allez Elite and the Tarmac Comp are virtually exactly the same.
> 
> Obviously the Tarmac responds much faster, and climbs hills quicker than the Cro-Mo ever did. But I must say that on my first or second ride, I spent a lot of time fiddling with the gears as the ratios were all different. So even though I could tell the bike was faster, I was a bit frustrated at familiarizing myself with the new ratios, and that made me feel slower.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, that was also a problem (triple to double) I knew that was going to take some geting used to. I have to say that now since riding it on three average rides, I think I made the right choice. the bike almost feels to good, and fast in the same breath. I did like the Tarmac, but it was just a little to racey. I think it would have been too much for my back. I also kept looking at that Tarmac and thinking , I'm not good enough for that ride..


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

fufanu said:


> I totally agree with you, that was also a problem (triple to double) I knew that was going to take some geting used to. I have to say that now since riding it on three average rides, I think I made the right choice. the bike almost feels to good, and fast in the same breath. I did like the Tarmac, but it was just a little to racey. I think it would have been too much for my back. I also kept looking at that Tarmac and thinking , I'm not good enough for that ride..


I rode both extensively before making my purchase. Even the Specialized rep recommended I take the Roubaix, especially because I'm doing the AIDS Lifecycle event this year (585 mile ride from SF to LA). However, from riding both I figured that the Tarmac had a feel that was more similar to my Allez Elite, geometry-wise, and at my age (26) I haven't experienced significant comfort issues. The Tarmac Comp seems to be a bit more stiff in the bottom bracket, and has a slightly higher equipment level than the Roubaix Elite, which was another factor. But both frames are very fast and very comfortable - the Roubaix simply more so because of the longer wheelbase and taller headtube.

But they're both great bikes. I could have flipped a coin and gone either way.


----------

